# Bessacarr E735 Garage model



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the "Fridge Fan" is for and when you are supposed to use it ? i cannot find anything about it in the owners manual or the fridge manufacturers literature, it has a fridge freezer fitted

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Enodreven,
The fan is usually used when temp are high, the fridge freezer works better when cooled efficiently with airflow through the vents. Not essential during the winter in the UK!
Malc


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Malc

Thanks for the information, can you still use it if you are using gas ?? 

Brian


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

The fan is used when temp are high and airflow low on gas and electric, its an absorbtion cooling device as opposed to the domestic compresser device. The `fridge freezer in your van is less efficient than the domestic varient and relies on a constant and unobstructed airflow to operate, the fan increases the airflow when conditions are not ideal for its operation ie very hot, if you have blanking plates on the outside of the vents, they are supposed to be removed at 10degrees C when in use to allow unobstructed flows of air as well. 
Hope this helps,
Malc


----------

